# Exciting First Leg!!



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wanted to share my proud dog momma moment that happened on Friday. Maddie and I have been trying for the past two summers on our CDX title and trying to get the first leg and were unsuccessful last summer. This summer I knew what I needed to work on and fix. We had troubles with the high jump and her going around it after the dumbbell pickup. I took her to a chiropractor and apparently that did the trick, because we got our first leg with a second place!!!! 

Our score was a 184 and I can't be mad at that because it was what we deserved on that day, although I know she can do better than that.  I fed her a treat before going into the ring and she started coughing on it while doing our Figure 8's, so I think that was her problem and cost us a lot of points on heeling.

We were also 1 stinken point away from first place, so I am SO PROUD of her and how far we have come as a team and I'm ready to train for the next two weeks and do more creative things and proof her on things, etc. 

I also found that I NEED to work on my ring nerves, it is always a challenging thing for me and maybe once we got this first leg out of the way, I'll be less nervous.

Thanks for letting me share my good news!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats that first leg is always a worry but if your not a little bit nervous your just not having fun. I have shown dogs in obedience for a long time and I still get a bit nervous just remember your partner is a dog and only know what you have taught them . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats, Caryn!! Definitely give her a few seconds to swallow the treat before you run into the ring. I have learned too that I can't shove a treat in Layla's face at the last second.

It's very reassuring to get that first leg because we know they can do it! I always find the last leg the hardest though.... :uhoh:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats<:

And knowing how hard you've worked on her jumps and other elements, you should be very proud of her and proud of yourself. Scores do not tell the whole story. 

Good luck with the next 2 legs.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! You've all made me feel better, because I know that she can do it and she enjoys and loves Open, as long as she doesn't have a treat shoved in her mouth before she goes into the ring, LOL!!

Just one question, what are some games you guys play with your dogs to get them excited about heeling? Other than a boring pattern that they see in the ring? I want something to really rev her up, especially something that I can do at a show and then go into the ring with, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There is a golden trainer around here who I've always admired - she generally gets OTCH's on her dogs and I've seen her get perfect scores twice now... 

Whether it's a fun match or an actual trial, she's pacing back and forth with her dogs racking next to her, using treats and her squirrel toy to keep them UP and racking right up to the point they enter the ring. 

She was "judging" us for the Open run at the fun match today, and when I asked her about what she does - she suggested giving Jacks a few pops on the collar getting him UP and awake and glide into the ring like that.  

This lady has been referred to a few times on here as far as never using aversives in training - but definitely, her dogs wear choke chains and she does use pops on the collar to get the dogs up and moving. And that is based on her dogs. 

With your girl, the pops on the collar might not work very well if it causes her to shut down? 

How do you play with her? Or what gets her excited and up when you just play outside with her?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Just one question, what are some games you guys play with your dogs to get them excited about heeling? Other than a boring pattern that they see in the ring? I want something to really rev her up, especially something that I can do at a show and then go into the ring with, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


How does her attitude/energy/attention go throughout her run? Does it get lower the longer she's in the ring? Stays the same? Get higher? If it gets better, I'd try entering her in Open B so she get in there and do some "fun stuff" first instead of just going in and immediately heeling


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't done obedience in so long with Layla... like 3 YEARS hahaha! But for agility, I make her speak (not really acceptable in obedience environments), spins, stretches, weave through my legs, hand touches to get her to jump UP in the air. Then I walk trot her back and forth a bit the 30 seconds to 1 minute before she goes in the ring to warm up her muscles and let her know she is about to run.

I will probably do the exact same thing for obedience minus the barking plus a bit of fun heeling. I try to keep things really informal for Layla before she goes into the ring because she is so soft. She knows her job, so there is no need to drill her beforehand.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> How does her attitude/energy/attention go throughout her run? Does it get lower the longer she's in the ring? Stays the same? Get higher? If it gets better, I'd try entering her in Open B so she get in there and do some "fun stuff" first instead of just going in and immediately heeling


Jodie, I feel that her attitude tends to get higher as we go through the exercises. She LOVES jumping and retrieving her dumbbell. Her down on recall is always fast and half the time we get docked off points because she can't slow down fast enough. :doh::doh:

I'm entered in two weeks at a pretty big trial so I think Open A is safe for us, for now  What can I do between the beginning of the ring and the set up for heeling? Is it acceptable to do some hand touches and pokes with my index finger? Maddie is starting to like barking, which she hasn't done before, but of course, that's points off and not too many people will like it at an obedience trial. :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The hand touches are fine, not the pokes.

I had the same feelings as you when I showed my first two dogs in open: why would I want to show in B when I could almost guarantee a placement in A if we qualified. The more I show, the more improving our performance has become a priority over placements, and I've realized the majority of dogs do better NOT starting with heeling.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> The hand touches are fine, not the pokes.
> 
> I had the same feelings as you when I showed my first two dogs in open: why would I want to show in B when I could almost guarantee a placement in A if we qualified. The more I show, the more improving our performance has become a priority over placements, and I've realized the majority of dogs do better NOT starting with heeling.


Good to know! I'll do some hand touches just before we go in and once we get into the ring. I might call the super for the show in the middle of August and see if we can switch to Open B. It hasn't closed yet, so I'm hoping I can switch. 

Is there anything else I can do before we start heeling? Maybe even outside of the ring?

Thanks!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you tried jack potting right before you go in the ring? Not as a reward for doing anything, just giving her a bunch of treats for being cute Maddie to put her in a great mood.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in and say Congrats! Sounds like you both deserve it! (And i am loving all these suggestions..may have to try a few!)


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Have you tried jack potting right before you go in the ring? Not as a reward for doing anything, just giving her a bunch of treats for being cute Maddie to put her in a great mood.


No, I haven't. It's worth a try though, right? The only thing that worries me if I do that, she might start coughing again and stopping on the Figure 8 to hack up the treat(s)! Ha ha!:bowl:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats!!! I know how hard you and Maddie have trained!!

Good Luck at your next trial!!!


----------

